# 125 or 180 gallon?? How many rb's?



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

hi... I am planning on getting a new tank. Should I opt for a 125 with 72x18x23 or should I go with the 180 with 72x24x25? I know the height is of no concern with p's but is the extra 6 inches deep worth the extra couple hundred dollers? Also should I go with the 20 gallon per fish rule?
With that rule I could get three more fish in the tank. Right now I have 3 6-8 inchers in a 75 which I would just add to the group I would get with the bigger tank of the same size fish to start. Some input on this would be great!!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

get a 125 gallon wide (72,24,17) since they dont care about the height. That way u get the 6 inches without the extra moola. my fish dont even use the top half of the tank so they dont care about how short it is


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont feel you have to go with the 20 gallon per fish rule. I would put like 9-11 pygos in there.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

id go with the 180gal. since thats what i own....


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would go with with atleast 10 pygos.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

dumb question here guys... are pygo's the same as red bellies? I thought they were different... I have red bellies right now. How many of those would you put in a 125 and in the 180.... for the life of the fish I mean to get to full grown. I know the more you have the less skittish they are right?? Thanks.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

When we say pygo, it refers to the genus _Pygocentrus_ which is comprised of 3 species of piranha.....piraya, cariba, and nattereri ("red bellies")


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks... I learn something new everyday about these fish... I am really excited about getting into this more. thanks again


----------

